# dope



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

just got the fronts put in. the sway bar is still in and there is no frame notch. it will be lower when new tires and wheels come. this is just the beginning. i want to remind you im only 16 and i did this all by my self with a little help from my highschool buddies. :beer:


big thanks to will at bag riders for answering all my stupid questions


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good job mang, Looks good to me, ain't got to apologize or explain anything. What setup you running?


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

its the easy street aluminum manifolds, acs 7 switch box, custom made air lifts from bag riders a 5 gallon tank 400c compressor 2 easy street gauges 1/4 inch lines and air lift rears. i like it so far we will see what happens when i get the rears in


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm running the 8valve easy street mani. I like it. I am running full digi management tho


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

that was too much money for me  it seems like a nice set up.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i helped too


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

Looking good man glad it came together...rears are cake compared to the fronts :beer:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

2.02VR6 said:


> rears are cake compared to the fronts :beer:


boi did i learn that.. looks good man.. any other shots of the car:thumbup:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

i have one that i will post up when i get back from school. i hoping to get rears in today. we will see what happens when i get the car fished and cleaned im gonna take some pictures of everything


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good so far, once you get everything outa the front like the sway and notch it will sit good


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks good so far! I'll be waiting for more pics.

Btw what are these custom struts you are speaking of?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks good man. Props for still being in high school. I was just hardly driveable low on rs's with my gli in high school haha


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah its gonna be a challenge to get into my school parking lot. the speed bumps are like a mile high. i was mistaken on the custom struts it is actually a custom kit from Bag Riders.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

hunterkb said:


> yeah its gonna be a challenge to get into my school parking lot. the speed bumps are like a mile high. i was mistaken on the custom struts it is actually a custom kit from Bag Riders.


Well that's why you got air right?


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah that was the plan but i dont know if ill get up high enough. haha we will see


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Great start Bro! Can't wait to see the rest!!


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

i got the rears on last night and i found out it wont go as low as i want to to because of the rear shocks are stock. once i get new ones it will hopefully go lower i still have another inch or 2 in the wheel well.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

hunterkb said:


> i got the rears on last night and i found out it wont go as low as i want to to because of the rear shocks are stock. once i get new ones it will hopefully go lower i still have another inch or 2 in the wheel well.


remove the stock bump stops


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

good idea. i will look into that


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

wow, impressive, keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Wish I had my **** this together when I was 16. Looking good buddy :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I didn't even have a car when i was 16. :laugh: 

Props on doing it all yourself. :beer:


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

a GLI on Air at 16.. man must be nice over in WA. id love to know how you can afford over 10K at that ageopcorn:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> :beer:





reynolds9000 said:


> :beer:


 We should probably stop giving this kid so much beer, I think there's a law against that


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

16v_HOR said:


> We should probably stop giving this kid so much beer, I think there's a law against that


 lul. 

Good job lil' man! I bagged my first car at 17 with a few high school friends too. It's quite the learning experience isn't it?


----------

